# Female babies



## daanielleee (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I have four female 5 week old rats who need homes! It was an accidental litter I'm not a breeder! so if you live in pennsylvania and would like one or two let me know  I don't want any money for them just for them to have a good home. they like sweatshirt hoods and pockets (;


----------



## Ptrain (Oct 12, 2010)

What part of PA?


----------



## daanielleee (Sep 14, 2011)

I live Effort.


----------

